# Whats the difference in the doors between Tempest and GTO



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm restoring a 1965 GTO. I've got a 1965 Tempest parts car. When I search for some additional parts online, it seems that the doors on the Tempest are not an exact match for the GTO. Does anyone know exactly what is different about them? They look identical to me.

Thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just the trim at the top is all that is missing from the Tempest door to turn it in to a GTO door..


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

You know I once seen a 64 with a compete 65 front clip on it if you want to change fenders and everything.. Not anything I would do but people do different things. Wish I had taken a picture of it now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

More important than the missing top trim is the fact that a Tempest door has holes in it for the lower side trim that the LeMAns and GTO don't have. The door will work, the holes will just need to be filled in.


----------

